# be known to



## Imaan

Hello,
help needed! The sentence goes as follows: 



> This interpretation of the history of theology *is exclusively known to the Pope *and may not be elaborated except by him.


 
Now, which translation is the correct one:



> Taka interpratecjaa historii teologii *znana jest jedynie Benedyktowi *XVI i nikt poza nim nie mógłby jej rozwinąć.


 
or



> Taka interpratecja historii teologii *jest charakterystyczna dla Benedykta XVI *i nie mogłaby zostać opracowana przez nikogo innego poza nim.


 
or some better ideas?


----------



## ><FISH'>

The second interpretation is confusing. I'm not sure why characteristics would need to be mentioned. The first interpretation seems correct, though lacks the emphasis of the first (in my opinion).


----------



## majlo

I also opt for the 1st one.


----------



## Amajel

Hi  
I propose small modification of your sentence (in blue color): 

Quote:
                                                  Taka interpratecjaa historii teologii *znana jest jedynie Benedyktowi *XVI/*papierzowi* i *nikt poza nim nie jest upoważniony do jej interpretacji.*

I don´t know, is just that the sentence "and may not be elaborated except by him" seems to me like nobody else is allowed to make his/her own interpretations of this history and not that nobody elso would be able to, therefore I would not use"nie mógłby". Maybe I failedl to understand the meaning of the sentence in english...somebody please correct me if so. Thanks


----------



## Thomas1

Nie jestem do końca przekonany co do poprawności obu tłumaczeń, mimo że pierwsze wydaje się być bardziej trafne.



> This interpretation of the history of theology *is exclusively known to the Pope *and may not be elaborated except by him.



 



> Taka interpratecjaa historii teologii *znana jest jedynie Benedyktowi *XVI i nikt poza nim nie mógłby jej rozwinąć.


_This _bardziej mi pasuje jako _ta_, albo jeśli potrzebne jest bardziej formalne słowo: _niniejsza_. _Taka _sugeruje, że wcześniej podałeś opis tej interpretacji (co z kolei przekłada się na angielskie _such an_). Powiedzmy, że są dwie interpretacje historii teologii: A i B. A, tzw. interpretacja X, mówi o ... natomiast B to tzw interpretacja Y. Nie są znane jej szczegóły. Ta interpretacja historii teologii jest znana tylko i wyłącznie papieżowi... i tu pojawia się kolejna rzecz: _to the Pope_ niekoniecznie musi się odnosić do Benedykta XVI (chociaż to można wywnioskować z tekstu, którego nie mamy).
Również uważam, że chodzi tu o upoważnienie do.../może/ma pozwolenie. _Mółby_ sugeruje raczej byłby w stanie/potrafiłby (przynajmniej tak je interpretuję).

Jeszcze jedna rzecz: być może to tylko moje czepiactwo, ale czy można rozwinąć historię (historię w znaczeniu faktów które miały miejsce, bo tak rozumiem tu słowo "historia")? Nie jestem do końca pewny czy chodzi tu o interpretację czy o ujawnienie.


----------



## Szkot

The problem is what 'This interpretation of the history of theology *is exclusively known* to the Pope' means*.*

The normal sense is only the Pope knows this interpretation; if that is true, of course no one else can elaborate on it - you can not elaborate on something you do not know!

My guess is it means 'This is the Pope's own interpretation, only he knows what he means by it, therefore only he can elaborate it further'.  In which case 'znana' might have to be replaced by something else.


----------



## Amajel

Amajel said:


> Hi
> I propose small modification of your sentence (in blue color):
> 
> Quote:
> Taka interpratecjaa historii teologii *znana jest jedynie Benedyktowi *XVI/*papierzowi* i *nikt poza nim nie jest upoważniony do jej interpretacji.*


....

Imaan, sorry, what a mistake from my side!  I wrote "papierzowi" (which means I might be forgetting my mother language... )  Correct should be "papieżowi" (papież).


----------



## Thomas1

You can edit your previous post and correct/delete it, Amajel.





Szkot said:


> The problem is what 'This interpretation of the history of theology *is exclusively known* to the Pope' means*.*
> 
> The normal sense is only the Pope knows this interpretation; if that is true, of course no one else can elaborate on it - you can not elaborate on something you do not know!
> 
> My guess is it means 'This is the Pope's own interpretation, only he knows what he means by it, therefore only he can elaborate it further'. In which case 'znana' might have to be replaced by something else.


Could you please explain why you think _znana _might be replaced?


----------



## Imaan

Thanks to everyone!

*Amajel*:



> Taka interpretacja historii teologii *znana jest jedynie Benedyktowi *XVI/*papierzowi* i *nikt poza nim nie jest upoważniony do jej interpretacji.*


 
Mysle, ze slowo "upowazniony" nie jest wlasciwe, dlatego ze mimo iz obecny papiez jest dzis pewnie jedna z osob najlepiej znajacych historie teologii, to bynajmniej nie chodzi o przyznawanie mu jako jedynemu prawa do jej interpretacji. To moze robic kazdy specjalista w tej dziedzinie. 
Intepretacja interpretacji... chyba nie . ALe dziekuje za zwrocenie uwagi na "moglby" i jego (nie) poprawnosc.

*Thomas1*:



> _This _bardziej mi pasuje jako _ta_, albo jeśli potrzebne jest bardziej formalne słowo: _niniejsza_. _Taka _sugeruje, że wcześniej podałeś opis tej interpretacji (co z kolei przekłada się na angielskie _such an_). Powiedzmy, że są dwie interpretacje historii teologii: A i B. A, tzw. interpretacja X, mówi o ... natomiast B to tzw interpretacja Y. Nie są znane jej szczegóły. Ta interpretacja historii teologii jest znana tylko i wyłącznie papieżowi... i tu pojawia się kolejna rzecz: _to the Pope_ niekoniecznie musi się odnosić do Benedykta XVI (chociaż to można wywnioskować z tekstu, którego nie mamy).
> Również uważam, że chodzi tu o upoważnienie do.../może/ma pozwolenie. _Mółby_ sugeruje raczej byłby w stanie/potrafiłby (przynajmniej tak je interpretuję).
> 
> Jeszcze jedna rzecz: być może to tylko moje czepiactwo, ale czy można rozwinąć historię (historię w znaczeniu faktów które miały miejsce, bo tak rozumiem tu słowo "historia")? Nie jestem do końca pewny czy chodzi tu o interpretację czy o ujawnienie.


 
Dziekuje, zastapie _taka_ slowem _powyzsza_. Rzeczywiscie lepiej i formalniej brzmi. Intepretacja o ktorej mowa zostala opisana wczesniej w tekscie. Rowniez sugestie odnosnie "moglby" sa mi pomocne, bo z tekstu wnioskuje, ze autor chce powiedziec, ze poniewaz intepretacja X znana jest jedynie papiezowi, on jest jedyna osoba, ktora jest w stanie/potrafi ja rozwinac (w znaczeniu, szerzej omowic, przedstawic ze szczegolami, jak rozwinac mysl). I tu nie chodzi o historie, ale o interpretacje, ktora chyba (bo juz zaczynam sie wahac...) mozna rozwinac (?).
Chodzi o Benedykta XVI, jak najbardziej.

*Szkot:*
Yes, that's exactly what it means. 

Konkludujac, czy ponisze tlumaczenie bedzie ok czy nazbyt odbiega od oryginalu?



> Jako autor powyższej interpretacji historii teologii, papież zna ją najlepiej i tylko on jest w stanie ją rozwinąć.


----------



## Thomas1

Imaan said:


> [...]
> *Thomas1*:
> 
> 
> 
> Dziekuje, zastapie _taka_ slowem _powyzsza_. Rzeczywiscie lepiej i formalniej brzmi. Intepretacja o ktorej mowa zostala opisana wczesniej w tekscie. Rowniez sugestie odnosnie "moglby" sa mi pomocne, bo z tekstu wnioskuje, ze autor chce powiedziec, ze poniewaz intepretacja X znana jest jedynie papiezowi, on jest jedyna osoba, ktora jest w stanie/potrafi ja rozwinac (w znaczeniu, szerzej omowic, przedstawic ze szczegolami, jak rozwinac mysl). I tu nie chodzi o historie, ale o interpretacje, ktora chyba (bo juz zaczynam sie wahac...) mozna rozwinac (?).
> Chodzi o Benedykta XVI, jak najbardziej.
> 
> [...]


Ja zrozumiałem, że interpretacja, o której mowa, jest przekazywana od pokoleń kolejnym papieżom, ale nie znam tekstu... _Rozwinąć interpretację_ brzmi OK.


----------

